# Mango Honey?



## Hogback Honey (Oct 29, 2013)

Interesting, keep us posted.


----------



## ifixoldhouses (Feb 27, 2019)

They are probably just using the juice as water? honeys made from nectar.


----------



## HopCar (Aug 9, 2013)

The hives are on a fresh water canal bank. No shortage of water available. I’m sure they are using the sugar in the mango juice for energy. Probably not making honey.


----------

